# Looking for a mid-height mtb shoe for the ankle support



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions on a mid-height mtb shoe for ankle support? I like the idea of something like the Pearl Izumi X-Alp Mid from a few years ago, but they've been discontinued and I can't find anything in my size (47 in Pearl Izumi, 46, 46.5, or 47 in other brands). Anything else out there offering support and SPD comparability? I've found a couple of other mid-heights with neoprene ankles more for weather protection than support.

I had ankle surgery a little over a year ago. I do a ton of road riding, but I'm just getting into the dirty kind of biking.  I'll be doing mostly XC riding on New England single-track, and I've got a single speed, so I'll need a shoe that's decent for pushing the bike up hills, too  I like the idea of a high ankle for extra support in case I have to put a foot down in a hurry. I have a couple of pair of road shoes that are low (I ride SPD-SLs on the road), but I've never worried about the ankle support in those because if I'm putting my foot down in a hurry on the the road I'll probably be hurting a lot more than just my ankle!


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Zeeede I have two different pair of mid height shoes first pair is Specialized SAWPIT they are about 3 years old and have a carbonfiber patch that protects the ankle bone. Model # 6114-6 244 I do not know if they still make this model yet but it does have great support. The other pair is Shimano AM50 also a mid height shoe that just covers not so much supports your ankle as they are flexable unlike the Sawpit which is stiff.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I have given up the search myself. Can't find anything remotely close to what I need in SPD. My reasons for wanting support is atrophy, weak ankles that like to roll. (old injuries) Dirt and crud getting into low shoes. I have kicked around the idea of fafricating my own out of the USA summer sand army boot. But I'm just going platforms, and enjoy the ride.

I suggest ankle supports under your shoes. Velcro types. They go under your feet, hinge, then go up the ankle. Put your shoe over them.

Luck


----------



## Kristatos (Oct 15, 2007)

My favorite: Specialized Bicycle Components : Trail 110 MTB Shoe


----------



## zeeede (Nov 29, 2011)

bankofdad said:


> Zeeede I have two different pair of mid height shoes first pair is Specialized SAWPIT they are about 3 years old and have a carbonfiber patch that protects the ankle bone. Model # 6114-6 244 I do not know if they still make this model yet but it does have great support. The other pair is Shimano AM50 also a mid height shoe that just covers not so much supports your ankle as they are flexable unlike the Sawpit which is stiff.


I saw the Sawpit, but they don't make 'em anymore. I'll keep looking for a vendor that has a back log or something.



jimbowho said:


> I have given up the search myself. Can't find anything remotely close to what I need in SPD. My reasons for wanting support is atrophy, weak ankles that like to roll. (old injuries) Dirt and crud getting into low shoes. I have kicked around the idea of fafricating my own out of the USA summer sand army boot. But I'm just going platforms, and enjoy the ride.
> 
> I suggest ankle supports under your shoes. Velcro types. They go under your feet, hinge, then go up the ankle. Put your shoe over them.
> 
> Luck


Yeah, I have a CVS-purchased elastic ankle supporter; they're just not as comfortable as could be. I tried platforms for one ride; with my road-bike background, I just kept getting frustrated at loosing power from not being able to pull. And I'm riding a single speed, so in some cases, I hopped off the bike on climbs that I'm sure I could have made clipped in.



Kristatos said:


> My favorite: Specialized Bicycle Components : Trail 110 MTB Shoe Specialized Bicycle Components : Trail 110 MTB Shoe


Ugh. Out of stock in my size! Checked other websites too, and can't find a size 47.


----------



## dmboarder (Jan 13, 2011)

Another vote for the trail 110. They are great.


----------



## D3NN15M (May 8, 2011)

take a look at shimano's mountain touring line, specifically the mt52/53. these are styled more like hiking shoes, but still spd-compatible.


----------



## skeered1 (Jul 30, 2007)

how about Shimano Am30, Am31, Am50?


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

Another vote for the Trail 110, they rock


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

scott makes a mid spd shoe.


----------



## pastajet (May 26, 2006)

b-kul said:


> scott makes a mid spd shoe.


Yes, they make the Scott Freeride High, but it's more of a Freeride shoe, along the lines of Five Ten's. It can be difficult to locate them in stock anywhere.


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

I would suggest supplementing your current shoes with ankle braces. 661 makes a good lace up one that would do well for what you're trying to do I think.


----------



## bandit350 (Apr 9, 2005)

Tigerider said:


> I would suggest supplementing your current shoes with ankle braces. 661 makes a good lace up one that would do well for what you're trying to do I think.


+1.
i was in the same boat....borderline chronic instability prior to surgery. i switched to flats for a while but still like being clipped in. if it's really bothering me i will put on my brace, which is a lace up w/ straps as well. not the most comfortable and may not fit in all bike shoes.
661 used to make something similar to the T2 active ankle. the neoprene sleeve type of braces don't do much except for keep you warm (according to multiple pt's and my ortho).
you may find the perfect shoe for you but they will wear out and will probably change over the years. having a good quality brace will provide more support if that's the ultimate goal.

Commerical
Homepage T2 seems like it really protects from lateral movement.


----------



## Sean_69 (Sep 26, 2011)

I just got myself a pair of Shimano SH-MT91... very nice!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

pastajet said:


> Yes, they make the Scott Freeride High, but it's more of a Freeride shoe, along the lines of Five Ten's. It can be difficult to locate them in stock anywhere.


uh no, this one

MTB All Mountain Shoe - SCOTT Sports


----------

